# Some shots of my Tetras...



## AQUASAUR

As I see - here are plenty of fans of those kind of fishes&#8230;
Before to begin with the "usual suspects"..., 
I want to share a curious photos of my biggest Tetra Congo (3 years old - 10 cm.) :idea: 
What do you think - is this cousin of Piranha seems enough pretty evil&#8230;


----------



## nailalc

Pretty sure I saw that last picture in a movie once.........

Great shots, love them.......


----------



## raven_wilde

It is easy to forget these little guys are related to pirhanas... then you see something like this and its not so surprising. Great photos! Show us more!


----------



## trenac

What big teeth you have [smilie=u: ... Very nice pics!


----------



## Dusty

Awesome pics as usual!


----------



## Laith

Great pics!

And I didn't realize they were related to piranhas... learn something new all the time on this forum!


----------



## AQUASAUR

I want to finish Congo's part of that thread with some shots of my *Tetra Congo Gold. *
First, one photo of Tetra Congo female to make any compares with "gold" variety:










*Tetra CONGO Gold female:*



















As you see, the "golden" nuance is always in combination with other reflecting colors from the tanks interior&#8230;

*Tetra CONGO Gold male:*


----------



## dstephens

Wow, amazing photos. I have been planning to add 4-5 congo tetras to my 90 gallon planted this weekend and the photos serve as motivation. Thanks for sharing. Darrell


----------



## BryceM

Nice shots. Congos are definately the nicest tetras out there, provided you have enough room for them.

I'm planning on setting up a 180 gallon tank for about 16 or 20 of them later this year.


----------



## jeff63851

Those pictures are the best I have seen on Congo tetras. I really like the macro on the Congo’s face. What camera did you use? What was the fs? 

Great job!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hey, Jeff
if you take a look at other my threads...you will find the answer!

My daughter Gabby saw that tread and upbraid me for that I was present one of her also favorite T.Congo fishes, 
like very ugly and horrible&#8230; 
That because, I promised her to finish really that part of T.Congo with something "beautiful"&#8230; 
Taking these shots, I had try to catch more details and to a nicety colors of the fishes&#8230;



















That is one curious result: 
The next 2 pictures are not cropped!
On the first, I tried to frame the pair in the center with enough space around&#8230;
but then all the fishes details aren't seem so clear&#8230;










On the second photo, just a few millimeters closer and centred only the male - the details are much expressive&#8230;:flirt:










The other curious was about the lightning(flashing)&#8230;
You may compare the difference between - shooting with a flash above the tank...
and shooting straight in front the fish... with this two close ups:



















The colors are real, not photoshoped&#8230;What do you think about&#8230;!?


----------



## Rickylp

great pics

what camera and lens are you using for this shots?

thanks


----------



## niko

MY GOD!!! These are some of the best fish images I've ever seen.

Once again I will remind everyone that Aquasaur started shooting fish only about a year or so ago. At that time he knew virtually nothing about photographing fish. He uses a very high quality lens, but there is something else that allows him to create such stunning images - he shoots A LOT!!!

I say that because it appears that people put a lot of emphasis on what equipment they buy, but don't pursue perfection beyond owning a fine piece of equipment.

Another aspect is the light - Aquasaur has a lens that is more or less perfect, but the light is what makes the images turn out to good. He will tell you that in addition to the tank lights he uses a flash. The conclusion is - you don't need to have Takashi Amano's expensive lighting gear to produce beautiful aquarium photos. For those willing to experment and learn here's a good example of simple lighting technique by Norbert Sabat:
http://picasaweb.google.com/ddasega/NorbertSabat

--Nikolay


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks for that big compliment again, Niko !
You said the right words about way I taking pictures&#8230;
Just one remark - I had chose the cheaper macro lens to start with this hobby&#8230;[smilie=i: 
And frankly speaking - it's not easy to take good pictures with that slow focusing gear&#8230;[smilie=e:
The others alternative of macro lens was much expensive for me&#8230; :-k

Continuing with another my favorite [b]Tetras - veiltail Hyphessobrycon callistus callistus [/b]
Growing up, they are not much spectacular, but being adult - they are attractive and beautiful&#8230;










That's one crop showing their typical feature - the veil tail and fins elegancy&#8230;










I got 9 of them and they just don't much visible between all other Discus, Rainbows, Tetras&#8230;
But they zone the tank, and every male watching for his own territory very strictly&#8230;
Only sometimes, some female, goes to cross that borders and coquette in front the dominant male&#8230;










The other guys just jealous gaping&#8230;:-( :










But don't forget - they are the cousin of Piranha too&#8230;
if you make them angry - just see how they look...[smilie=e: ...[IMG]http://aquariumbg.com/forum/images/smiles/tooth.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Stas

Beautiful pictures!
I know *Aquasaur*, and as *Niko* says - the most important thing to become a good driver is how many miles you have, not how many years you have a license... Also with photography.

*Aquasaur* has started with fish photography about 8 months ago with his first digital SRL: EOS 350D. But the results! Not only here. There are many forums happy with his nice pictures!


----------



## Fabac

I love your photos!


----------



## ykh

nice looking congo with sharp teeth


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hi, PALS
I gave to my self almost a month a good vacation&#8230; 
But next, of course, was too much retrieve on work and stuffs&#8230;:sad:

So, here I go again&#8230;
I will continue with another representative of Tetras family, which I'm sure, more of you like more 
and try to show the most expressive details of that lovely fish&#8230;:idea: 
So, that how look my *Nematobrycon Palmeri - The Emperor's Tetra*:










May be the first important thing to say, is that, why they call it* "The Emperor's Tetra"&#8230;*
Here is the answer:










Of course, the male "brings the heavy crown" and often flaunt it and his colorfully dress&#8230;










The female is looking quite modest&#8230;










The other typical feature is their *blue eyes *- so magnificent and so hard to take a good shot on it using a flash&#8230;










May be some of you didn't see the Black (purple) cousin of the Palmeri, who is enough expressive too:










And as you guess I like to do, for the Tetras post final&#8230;
To All keepers of that beautiful fish - don't forget! They got very evil teeth&#8230;:twisted:...


----------



## Ajax

The emperor has always been one of my favorite fish. Thanks for the awesome pics!


----------



## frozenoak

I had an emperor bite me once. didn't draw blood but it sure surprised me. Beautifull pictures. Thanks for sharing.

dale


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hey, Pals
Can you say at once - what is that fish *"BATMAN"*&#8230;

































 

OK, I'm just joking&#8230; it's easy guess -rotate the pic on 180 degrees and that is:










and if somebody wondering still, what is that fish &#8230;
the answer is -* Toracocharax Securis* (from Central American's area)










and that's another more popular its cousin(from PERU) - *Carnegiella Strigata:*










Here they are schooling in the tank, mostly under water surface area&#8230;










So, in that kind of looking&#8230;these fishes are not much impressive&#8230;
But I had trying to get some close up macro shots and catch some magnificent fascination of them&#8230;
sometimes almost transparently&#8230;other time - distracting the lights by unique way&#8230;




































They haven't so horrible teeth&#8230;but it's not quite harmless&#8230;


----------



## webcricket

Really inspiring photos! I just purchased my first DSLR, it should be coming some time next week. It is compatible with all my film SLR lenses, and I have a nice collection of macro lenses I'm looking forward to playing around with! Again, really great stuff you have there! I only hope I can one day be as skilled at taking stunning fish photos.


----------



## Craig Tarvin

Once again, great pics! Tetras are all Piranhas when you get up close.


----------



## Six

weird, i thought female emperor tetras had gold eyes. yours shows blue. maybe the flash?

awesome pics!


----------



## malomir

Amazing like always.


----------



## evercl92

wow, nice pics


----------



## lilalex0145

Very nice !! :heart:


----------



## excaliborg

Excellent photos! Do all tetras have teeth?


----------



## ed seeley

excaliborg said:


> Excellent photos! Do all tetras have teeth?


Yep; at least every one I know of. I suppose they may always find a geriatric one that's got false ones some day!!!

These are amazing photos. I wish I could do a tenth as well!


----------



## AQUASAUR

A little present photos update&#8230; 
*
Boehlkea Fredochui (Blue Tetra)*

















*
Rummy nose tetra*








*
Rasbora Heteromorpha*


----------



## slickwillislim

I have never seen Blue tetras that look like that before. Very nice job capturing the sheen off of them. Thats a really cool fade from green to blue.


----------



## epicfish

Wow, that's a great pic of the blue tetra!


----------



## nswhite

Wow those are really cool. First time I've seen those.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks!
Does anybody, having Blue Tetras also, notice that the solid blue color begin to disappear after they gone one years old…!?


----------



## AQUASAUR

The* Black Tetra(Gymnocorymbus ternetzi)* is not quite colorful or photogenic fish...but I hope you'll like this couple shots of mine Ternetzi pair:


----------



## Ben7

Nice job bringing out the colors!


----------



## AQUASAUR

They're not exactly Tetras, but may be some of their cousins...and more spectacular Dancers,though...
*
Tanichthys albonubes*


----------



## paronaram

AQUASAUR said:


> They're not exactly Tetras, but may be some of their cousins...and more spectacular Dancers,though...
> *
> Tanichthys albonubes*


AQUASAUR, Very nice pictures! 
Good job!

Can you please share with us a settings that you use on your camera?
I just got some photo gear for myself, and I am trying to learn this technique.

Thanks
Aram


----------



## jas1w124

How did you get him to smile?


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is a couple more shots of Those Beautiful Chinese...


----------



## snail_chen

wow, even didn't know they have sharp teeth!


----------



## AQUASAUR

A couple shots update...


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, here is one more beautiful and toothy Congo Tetra specimen:

*Tetra Alestes Reg Brycinus Longipinnis - Segrest Farms*


----------



## Tex Gal

Aquasaur- It is ALWAYS a pleasure!!


----------



## Vander

Nice images and very clear images these are. Really liked the picture gallery because of great shorts taken closely. It is a good work.


----------



## AQUASAUR

A couple more snapshots of my Tetras:

*Rummy nose tetra - Hemigrammus rhodostomus *









*Serpae Tetra - Hyphessobrycon eques*


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is one more shot of mine became September cover of the special aqua-magazine "The FISHKEEPER":


----------



## mythin

Wow Great pictures, I just went through the whole thread, and congrats on the magazine cover! I have one question, in your opinion, whats the best schooling tetra? I am looking to stock a new tank with some nice schooling red fish, and it looks like you have raised so many different types of tetras!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Again, not exactly Tetras, but taking a look at present November TFH Magazine issue - you will see like "Parting Shot" my beautiful blue Danio malabaricus:


----------



## AQUASAUR

Again one more shot of mine became the cover of the *TFH Magazine-December issue'2012.*



















Here is the link to download the photo in bigger/desktop resolution:
http://www.tfhmagazine.com/images/COVER_T1212_1920.jpg


----------



## Jonnywhoop

I would love to have those in my tank..


----------



## Aqua_Man

Cool tetras!


----------



## Aplomado

Nice!


----------



## herns

those photos back in 2006. 

but cool pics


----------



## Shrimplett

This is one of my favorite threads by AQUASAUR!!! Your pics are amazing as usual!


----------

